# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Mission/Tltravail] Projet en forfait : Expert Microsoft BI (SSIS, SSAS, SSRS)

## khazrouni

Bonjour,

Je suis  la recherche des petits/moyens projets en forfait.

Je suis expert Microsoft BI avec plus de 8 ans d'exprience. J'ai travaill avec toutes les versions de SQL Server  partir de 2000 et avec toute la suite BI (DTS/SSIS, SSAS, SSRS).

Je suis certifi :
- MCITP 70-452 Designing a Business Intelligence Infrastructure
- MCTS 70-448 SQL Server 2008, Business Intelligence Development And Maintenance

Pour plus dinformation, veuillez me contacter par email : khazrouni@gmail.com

Hassan KHAZROUNI
khazrouni@gmail.com

----------

